# Link geht nicht



## Phash (30. Jan 2013)

Möp

ich bin gerade dabei einen Link in einer Webseite zu erstellen (JSF Seite)

Ein normaler, undynamischer Link.
auf diese Seite: 

Bayerisches Verwaltungsportal: Bürgerservice BAYERN-RECHT Online - Dokument: BayStG | Landesnorm Bayern | Bayerisches Stiftungsgesetz (BayStG) in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 26. September 2008

der Link:
[XML] <a href="http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jportal/portal/page/bsbayprod.psml?doc.id=jlr-StiftGBY2008rahmen&st=lr&showdoccase=1&paramfromHL=true#focuspoint"
               target="_blank">Link in externem Fenster öffnen</a>[/XML]

Der Fehler kommt dabei:
Fatal Error: Referenz zu Entität "doc.id" muss mit dem Begrenzungszeichen ";" enden.


einer ne Idee, was das ist? Wie man das behebt?

Danke


----------



## Bizarrus (30. Jan 2013)

URLEncode dies mal.
Aber normalerweise sollte es so klappen - Gut, der "Anbieter" der Seite hat verkackte URL-Schemen, schon alleine wegen dem Punkt, aber da kannst du ja nichts daran ändern.


----------



## Phash (30. Jan 2013)

aahh encode... danke, super tipp!

The URLEncode and URLDecode Page


----------



## brauner1990 (30. Jan 2013)

Denk dran den Thread als erledigt zu "zeichnen" ... das hilft wenn andere den gleichen Fehler haben


----------



## Herr_Kaiser (31. Jan 2013)

& kennzeichnet den Beginn einer Entity, du willst aber das Zeichen "&". -> Verwende die passenden Entitiy "&amp;"


----------

